# How many cigars do you have



## bigloo (Jul 6, 2008)

So, I am reaaranging tonight getting ready for humi #8 (I know, cooler, vinotemp.... I just love humis, call me a romantic). Anyway, I digress. I started counting, got lazy, and gestimated within 10% that I have 420 cigars. Is this a lot? Average? Above average, below average. This is the biggest my collection has been. I dont buy boxes (occasionally if it is a 10 or less box) so have about 60 different variaities of cigars. Of these, about 60 cigars are in my "pal" humidor, cigars I dont care for which I hapily give to guests and also smoke when I golf. I average about a cigar a day in the 3 summer months, 2-3 a week in the others for probably 180 a year. So I have ~2.5 years worth of cigars. As I dont smoke that much (I think) I dont have "daily" smokes, all the sticks are from semi-premium (Real Chateau, CAO, Partagas, GURKHA!!) and up (Graycliff, MC, Padron). I think this might be a bit much as I dont really age my cigars, I like them at least 2-3 months rested. Where do you guys stand? Just interesting to hear how far down the slope others are. (For the record, by the numbers, I could probably keep 100 cigars at a time and be fine, but I love having variety and lots of it).


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

You have a lot more then I do, i can tell you that. I think last time I counted I had about 100.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

shvictor said:


> You have a lot more then I do, i can tell you that. I think last time I counted I had about 100.


I think that number is going to change soon. 

I don't know how many I have but my 100ct humi is full, my CC humi has about 25, my short smokes humi has about 40, my cooler has about 150-200. I think you're about avg Lou! :tu


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

Been into the cigar affliction for about 5 months now and have 197 cigars in my coolidor with another 23 arriving Monday.

I usually only smoke Fri. - Sun. with a total of 4-5 cigars during that stretch. :cb


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I really don't have a clue.


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

hmmm......id proly say about 200, but steadily adding to the collection.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> I think that number is going to change soon.
> 
> I don't know how many I have but my 100ct humi is full, my CC humi has about 25, my short smokes humi has about 40, my cooler has about 150-200. I think you're about avg Lou! :tu


I think that number is going to change soon 

I think that I have somewhere between 500 and 600 stogies in my humidor.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Not sure here either. But have a 25ct Humidor full, 10ct Humidor full, and two full 48qt coolers. I'd guess around 300+ "Way too many"


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

My 100 count humi is full (so prob 60) but I just bought a Vino, so I'll be filling that up. :ss


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

413X said:


> My 100 count humi is full (so prob 60) but I just bought a Vino, so I'll be filling that up. :ss


 Do you plan on buying any drawers or trays for your Vino?

If so what are you considering and from whom?


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Namerifrats said:


> Not sure here either. But have a 25ct Humidor full, 10ct Humidor full, and two full 48qt coolers. I'd guess around 300+ "Way too many"


No such thing as "way too many" lol :tu:2


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

More then I can smoke in this life time.


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

I have 3 cigars in my humidor. I plan on buying a couple of cigars at my local b+m today. I smoke around 1-3 cigars/week during football season and 1-3/month during waiting for football season.
I have to save some space in my humi for a box or to that i am getting next month.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I believe the phrase is.. "Never enough" regardless of how many you have


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I am always more focused on what I am going to buy next rather than what I currently have. This could actually fit as the definition of Slope Syndrome.

I probably have around 300. Which is low, I tried to get through the summer without any large buys.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

JE3146 said:


> I believe the phrase is.. "Never enough" regardless of how many you have


I think their is a time when one might have too many. Over the last couple of months I've shipped off 600 + cigars to the troops guys and my humi's still keep burping out cigars. I'm guessing these days I have around 1500. But that is 1500 cigars that I know I will smoke over the coming years. I've collected and salted away enough of the one's I love to smoke so that when the people who know best how I should live my life decide I should not smoke cigars anymore I will be still be able to torch one of my favorites and tell them all to go to hell!!


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I have roughly 30? Wife finally got a job, so now that we're not relying on my meager income there might be some disposable income around.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I think their is a time when one might have too many. Over the last couple of months I've shipped off 600 + cigars to the troops guys and my humi's still keep burping out cigars. I'm guessing these days I have around 1500. But that is 1500 cigars that I know I will smoke over the coming years. I've collected and salted away enough of the one's I love to smoke so that when the people who know best how I should live my life decide I should not smoke cigars anymore I will be still be able to torch one of my favorites and tell them all to go to hell!!


Who's the bitterest man in the neighborhood....................


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> I think their is a time when one might have too many. Over the last couple of months I've shipped off 600 + cigars to the troops guys and my humi's still keep burping out cigars. I'm guessing these days I have around 1500. But that is 1500 cigars that I know I will smoke over the coming years. I've collected and salted away enough of the one's I love to smoke so that when the people who know best how I should live my life decide I should not smoke cigars anymore I will be still be able to torch one of my favorites and tell them all to go to hell!!


 :tuI like the way you think, PJ!:tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

More than I need but less than I want :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

30 or 40 here...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Too many for 2 coolers...but nowhere near enough to fill my cabinet......:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> 30 or 40 here...


:bn


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> :bn


:tpd: I call :BS


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

papajohn67 said:


> Over the last couple of months I've shipped off *600 + *cigars to the troops guys


Now that is something to be proud of. You've shipped more cigars to the Troops than most guys have in their Humis. :2


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> :bn





stevieray said:


> :tpd: I call :BS


Hey hey,what the heck guys


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably around the 800 mark. Most are things that I may never get to smoke as my tastes have changed. But they're nice to give out to people just getting started in the hobby. Put it this way, if you come to my house and mention you like cigars... you're leaving with a bundle:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Hey hey,what the heck guys


Maybe he needs to be bombed to get his stock back up


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Maybe he needs to be bombed to get his stock back up


It *is* up Tony. I've got plenty for me


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> 30 or 40 here...





newcigarz said:


> :bn





stevieray said:


> :tpd: I call :BS





68TriShield said:


> Hey hey,what the heck guys


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> It *is* up Tony. I've got plenty for me


:r:r 'nuff said


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

I feel like I am running on the low side recently, but probably around 400.


----------



## jbock (Feb 22, 2007)

Regrettably......

Only 4

:hn


----------



## icantbejon (May 11, 2008)

jaycarla said:


> I am always more focused on what I am going to buy next rather than what I currently have. This could actually fit as the definition of Slope Syndrome.


:tpd:

My wife just yelled at me cause I'm buying too many. I love a variety though. I think I have around 300 right now and I have more enroute.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Somewhere between 125 and 175 probably.


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

well I just ordered 75 or so and have already received 65 of them within the past week, so I'm looking at maybe 200-250.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no flippin idea, but I'd guess 250-2500


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Bigga Petey said:


>


Really?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I have no flippin idea, but I'd guess 250-2500


:r:r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Cabinet is full, walk-in under construction, bankruptcy eminent!


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

About 230. Most of which I've gotten within the past 4 week. I blame all of you.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

ca21455 said:


> Cabinet is full, walk-in under construction, bankruptcy eminent!


 Can't wait to make a bombing run when that bad boy is finished!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

At least 500 and less than 1000.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

Emperor Cabinet packed so tight it looks like the game over screen from Tetris. Coffee table humidor is stuffed as well. Boxes plus singles.. I'd have to say 2300 - 2600+. 

Need to leave some for my son long after I'm gone. :tu

Down side is debt, but plus side to all this is that a few more cigar purchases on the AMEX and I'll have enough Home Depot gift cards to buy the hardware for a walk-in!! :ss


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

SWAG about 100.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm pretty new to buying and storing cigars, and I don't (try not to) smoke that often.

I have 48 in my humi right now with 15 from a buy, and a trade on the way.

Enough on hand to keep me busy, but I feel the need to obtain more.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a wild guess...

1394


----------



## AirplaneSpin (Apr 7, 2008)

50, maybe?


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> ...I've collected and salted away enough of the one's I love to smoke so that when the people who know best how I should live my life decide I should not smoke cigars anymore I will be still be able to torch one of my favorites and tell them all to go to hell!!


This line belongs in the CS quotes hall of fame. :r



68TriShield said:


> 30 or 40 here...


Bwaaaahahaha!


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

bigloo said:


> I average about a cigar a day in the 3 summer months, 2-3 a week in the others for probably 180 a year. So I have ~2.5 years worth of cigars.


Now keep in mind I am pretty conservative and very slope resistant. I have been smoking cigars for nearly 7 years and have never gotten nutso with it.

However, based on my experience you are a little on the under side. I try to keep about 3 years worth with never more than 4 at any given time. Between giving them away and just having a good selection for your own varying tastes 3 seems to be the magic number.

On my last order I under-purchased and I am really feeling it now. I have had an unusually high number of gifted cigars this summer and my own usage is a little higher than normal. Unfortunately I still have more samples to go through before my next order so my selection is now based on what I have more than what I want.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Bigga Petey said:


>


:r:r:r

I didn't know one tampa sweetheart still in the cellophane could produce so much cigar remnants and flakes.


----------



## acruce (Dec 29, 2007)

around a 100


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

all i have to say is WOW. Most of you are my hero. I have a whoping 29 cigars in my Humi. But luckily I have about 38 on order. Any of you who have "too many" feel free to share the wealth. J/K. I think the buying of cigars seems more addicting than the actual smoking of cigars. What a great hobby.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Somewhere between 10 and 2000 :tu


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

some quick counting and a little estimating, I got about 476. I even re-organized my smiokes this morning and I didn't even think to count 'em. I do love the fact that my fingers still smell like tobacco.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

>0<∞

I don't count them.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> I am always more focused on what I am going to buy next rather than what I currently have. This could actually fit as the definition of Slope Syndrome.
> 
> I probably have around 300. Which is low, I tried to get through the summer without any large buys.
> 
> ...


*When you say ...*Is this a lot?*... only you can judge what a lot really means to me. I have 200+ cigars and the number will grow and shrink based on the wants and desires of the family. I look for that special smoke and availability. So a lot becomes a relative term. If 200 is a lot then yes you have a lot. However if 1000 is a lot then I would think you are going (or have gone) down the slippery slope. LOL*


----------



## gtsetgo (Aug 26, 2008)

somewhere around 50. that's good enough for me right now


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

132 right now with about 50 more on the way. I am still restocking and working on filling my new winerdor.


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I have about 15 CC and 10-15 NC and a few RP juniors/quick smokes floating around the humi right now. I had over 300 but I gifted/traded/sold them over the last few months as my tastes changed drastically. Rebuilding the stock shortly but this time only with cigars I love to smoke.

The sales and devil site bids got to me for a while and I ended up with a ton of decent cigars that did nothing for me, life is too short to smoke inferior stogies. :2


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

maybe a couple hundred, give or take.
Scott


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

I've only recently gotten into semi-serious cigardom this year. Meaning, at least 1 cigar a week, sometimes 2 (which is a huge increase for me since I only had 1 or 2 a year prior to this year). 

I recieved a coupon in the mail around March for a free humidor if I spent $100 so it was a no-brainer. Especially because I wanted to have some cigars on hand to smoke with clients and friends who got me started with this terrible hobby. :ss

I quickly went from 0 cigars to maybe 15 in this 50-count Colibri humidor and since then, I've now got about 45 (including about 17 Ghurka G5's I've got left from winning a raffle at a local B&M when I won a box of 20....pretty sweet!). 

Like I mentioned, I try to only smoke 1 or 2 a week and try to stick to the weekends when we're out having fun. So I don't think I need to have on hand that many. But I am finding that I'm becoming more and more addicted to the whole lifestyle. 

I know I shouldn't, but I find myself opening my little humidor at least once a day just to smell the sticks that are in there. I smell my hands as I'm smoking because I not only like the aroma of the smoke itself but also the bouquet that's left on my fingers.

I recently added a nifty metal outside/cedar-lined inside travel humidor to my collection so that I can store an extra 8 cigars if need be, or bring my smokes with me when I travel. Very handy. Although the humidifiers don't work great and I've added a humipak.

I can't really imagine having more cigars than this. Yeah, I'd love to have a walk-in humidor as my bedroom because I love the bouquet of cigars and cedar so much but then I'd need to have a ton in there. 

Perhaps as I get even more involved with this new hobby, I'll see the need to have more on hand and begin aging cigars (which is intriguing), but for now I'm pretty content with my 45. Although I must admit that I have been going through quite a few lately and needing to refill.

Maybe I'll get another humidor for aging and I need to get one for my wife's Juicy Lucy & Blondie infused cigars because there's no way I'm keeping those smelly (although delicious) things in with my boys.


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

I took up cigars almost exactly one year ago. I found a small shop in Nashville, and ended up buying the CAO sampler with a few other sticks. Within a week I had my first humidor and it was quite slow to fill. Then I found cigar chat boards, and started finding all these great deals online, as well as learning about budget sticks. I did buy 2 boxes of the budget babies, but now I find myself smoking everything else instead. I usually go for a stick a night, but some times life hits, as you all know.

It looks the last time I counted, early August, I had just over a hundred. I'd say right now I probably have 150 or so. Except for 30 budget bundles, of the rest I only have 1 or 2 of each kind.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> :r:r


Tony...how did you get that picture of me?


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

I gave up on counting about a year ago, but my stash is still minuscule compared to some of the other gorillas on here. :bl


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess I have close to 1,000. An end table cabinet & 2 humidors all filled.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd guess around 600.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Counting the 7 I purchased today from my B&M, I have 22. I have never had more than about 35 or 40 at one time so many of you give me something to shoot for. :ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a Treasure Dome (200 capacity) and a 100 cigar humidor that are jam packed. I have 120qt cooler that is almost to capacity with boxes, 90% of them CCs. All told, I must have about 700 cigars. I smoke 2-3 a day so I'm good for a year or so.


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

I have exactly 18 cigars right now.

The most I've ever had was 23...

Maybe someday I'll have more...but for now I've got plenty...


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Probably about 150-200


----------



## Goldengator (Mar 22, 2007)

Rarely have more than 100 at a time since I seldom buy a box to up the count.


----------



## NickyTeen (Aug 26, 2008)

A lot more than my wife knows about.:tu


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

hmmm.....I have no idea really.

Maybe 150


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

NickyTeen said:


> A lot more than my wife knows about.:tu


Yeah, that goes for me too. And it's only getting worse. :bn


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I was just about to take inventory but the wifey was watching-She still doesn't understand how I filled the Tower of Power and four table top humi's with Gifts and passes from my bro's online--Yup it was all free hon,
thats my story and I'm sticking to it

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ratters said:


> I really don't have a clue.


:tpd: 
Between my 48 quart cooler, my vinotemp, and desktop humidors I really have never taken the time to count.


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

About 750, mostly the result of too much time and money spent picking up too many "deals" on the Devil Site and its kindred during the spring and early summer. I've avoided making any purchases since June, and so I'm starting to reduce my count, but I expect that my current stash will last more than two years. 

But everyone needs a hobby, right?


----------



## foomanto (Jun 14, 2008)

about 100 or so and i still want more


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

We were supposed to count them??? Why?:r:mn:chk:chk


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

bobarian said:


> We were supposed to count them??? Why?:r:mn:chk:chk


With Bob you need to break it down into how many smokes for him to smoke and how many for him to give away.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

6

MCS


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> We were supposed to count them??? Why?:r:mn:chk:chk





Ratters said:


> With Bob you need to break it down into how many smokes for him to smoke and how many for him to give away.


*I think half my collection is from Bob!!!:r*


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> :tpd:
> Between my 48 quart cooler, my vinotemp, and desktop humidors I really have never taken the time to count.


Ditto.
At a guess, I'd say around 350ish cigars. I have a rough idea of how many I have of each cigars, but it's more along the lines of "lots, some, getting kinda low". Mostly so I know when to start poking around the various auction sites and/or retailers for deals to restock my supply.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> 6
> 
> MCS


8

JKH


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Never really counted. I'm sure it's more than 50, and I know damn well it's less than 500.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ratters said:


> With Bob you need to break it down into how many smokes for him to smoke and how many for him to give away.


But I cant give you smokes from one of my vinos! You dont like them!:r:r:r I guess I will save them for MOBD!:gn:gn:mn


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

You prompted me to count. I have 83, with a ten-pack of La Aurora seconds coming from CBid sometime next week.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

26

My humi won't hold any more


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm in the 800 to 900 stick range, but I keep seeing stuff I don't have and I know I just can't live without. :ss


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

No idea, but I reckon around 250-300. I tend to buy a couple of boxes at a time to let them age for a few months, and smoke the older sticks. Unfortunately I'm not rich enough to buy a ton of boxes at once, so my modest collection is primarily a personal day-to-day stash rather than a long-term storage project!

:tu


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I carry anywhere between 250-500 cigars and have 4 humidors and one coolerador. I'm stocking up because I know sooner rather than later they ( anti cigar crowed ) is going after us with a vengeance and they won't be satisfied until they close down the B&M's and make it a law that you can't smoke outside. It's disgusting to think that it might come down to this but all you have to do is look at what is going on. Restaurants, bars, boats, even B&M's themselves, downtown areas of some cities. I need to go buy some more boxes just while I am thinking of this.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

somewhere between not enough and too many, depending on who you ask.


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have as many as I want to have, but I have way more cigars than my wife thinks I need.:r:r


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Cigary said:


> I carry anywhere between 250-500 cigars and have 4 humidors and one coolerador. I'm stocking up because I know sooner rather than later they ( anti cigar crowed ) is going after us with a vengeance and they won't be satisfied until they close down the B&M's and make it a law that you can't smoke outside. It's disgusting to think that it might come down to this but all you have to do is look at what is going on. Restaurants, bars, boats, even B&M's themselves, downtown areas of some cities. I need to go buy some more boxes just while I am thinking of this.


 :tpd:
I think after the election, whoever wins. Taxes will hit all tobacco very hard, very quickly.


----------



## bwalker2us (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm almost afraid to admit that I have over 1000 cigars and counting. It’s nice to have a large choice to pick from. My wife thinks I’m nuts, and I’m beginning to believe she is right. I have a Venotemp, a cooler and 4 humidors... OUTCH!

Please, some one tell me I'm not crazy!

5 Vegas Classic Double Corona	6 x 50
5 Vegas Classic Robusto	5 x 50
5 Vegas Gold Robusto	5 x 50
5 Vegas Gold Toro	6 x 50
5 Vegas Miami Torpedo	6 1/8 x 50
5 Vegas Series 'A' Archetype	6 x 50
898 Collection (Mikes in-store label)	
Acid 1400cc 5 x 50
Andros Churchill	7 1/2 x 50
Andros Lonsdale 6 3/4 x 44
Arturo Fuente 858	6 x 47
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos	
Aspira Toro 6 x 50
Bauza (made by A.Fuente)	
Camacho 1962 Churchill	7 x 48
Camacho 1962 Corona	6 x 43
Camacho 1962 Perfecto	4 1/2 x 50
Camacho 1962 Robusto	5 x 50
Camacho 1962 Torpedo	6 x 54
CAO Brazilia Gol	5 x 56
CAO Cameroon Robusto	5 x 50
CAO Criollo Bomba	6 x 50
CAO Gold Churchill	7 x 48
CAO Gold Maduro Churchill 7 x 48
Caridad Connecticut Churchill	7 x 50
Caridad Connecticut Lonsdale 6 1/2 x 44
Caridad Connecticut Torpedo 5 1/4 x 46
Carlos Toraño 1916 Cameroon Torpedo	6 1/2 x 54
Carlos Toraño Casa Toraño Robusto	4 3/4 x 52
Carlos Toraño Signature Collection Toro	6 x 50
Carlos Torano Virtuoso Forte	5 1/2 x 56
Carlos Toraño Virtuoso Maestro	7 x 50
CI Legends by Perdomo (Red Label)	5 3/4 x 54
Cohiba Robusto	5 x 49
Cruz Real Churchill	7 x 50
Don Diego Toro	6 x 50
Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos 6 x 50
Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut #100	7 1/2 x 50
Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut #600	6 x 52
El Mejor Emerald Robusto	5 1/2 x 50
El Mejor Espresso Robusto	5 1/2 x 50
Famous Dominican 4000 Churchill	7 1/4 x 50
Famous Dominican 4000 Corona 5 1/4 x 44
Famous Dominican 4000 Lonsdale 6 1/4 x 46
Famous Honduran 1000 Corona Grande	6 1/2 x 46
Famous Honduran 1000 Lonsdale Connecticut 7 x 44
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Grande Robusto	6 x 60
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Robusto	5 x 54
Famous Nicaraguan 3000 Toro	5 1/2 x 54
Famous Private Selection Nicaraguan Corojo Torpedo	6 x 52
Felipe 'Millennium Icon' Twain Torpedo	6 1/2 x 52
Fire Maduro Double Corona	7 x 49
Graycliff Black Label Espresso	5 1/4 x 50
Gurkha Class Regent Nepalese Warrior	6 x 50
Gurkha Class Regent Toro	6 x 50
Gurkha Fuerte XO	6 x 60
H. Upmann Toro	6 x 50
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Robusto	5 x 52
La Floridita Limited Edition Toro	6 1/4 x 54
La Floridita Pancho	5 1/2 x 52
La Gloria Cubana	
La Gloria Cubana Churchill	7 x 50
La Gran Fuma Toro 6 x 54
La Gran Fuma Torpedo	6 1/8 x 52
Licenciados	
Macanudo Hyde Park	5 1/2 x 49
Maroma Churchill	7 x 48
Maroma Lonsdale	6 1/2 x 44
Maroma Maduro Churchill 7 x 48
Medalist by Alec Bradley Churchill	7 x 50
Montecristo Platinum Toro	6 x 50
Oliva Serie G Figurado	6 1/2 x 60
Oliva Serie O Double Toro 6 x 60
Olor Fuerte Churchill 7 x 48
Onyx Reserve Toro	6 x 50
Padron Churchill	6 7/8 x 46
Perdomo Habano Connecticut Presidente	7 x 56
Perdomo Lot 23 Toro	6 x 50
Perdomo Reserve Cameroon 'R'	5 x 54
Primo De Cuba Corona 6 x 43
Punch Cafe	
Rocky Patel American Market Selection Robusto	5 1/2 x 50
Rocky Patel Edge Lite	
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992	6 x 60
Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 Churchill Tubes 7 x 48
Romeo y Julieta 1875 Toro	6 x 50
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve	
Romeo y Julieta Reserve Maduro Toro	6 x 50
Royal Jamaica Maduro Toro	6 x 50
Santa Damiana Toro	6 x 50
Santa Rosa Toro 6 x 50
Sun Grown by Rocky Patel Toro	6 1/2 x 52
Tesoro Conquistador	8 1/2 x 52
Tesoro Polo	6 x 50


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a couple to get me by.


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

Never enough. Two desktops and two forty qt. coolers :w


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I don't know. I think I have ~100. I have a 150-count humidor that's filled to the brim. BUT guess who just got a VIIIIINOTEMMMMMP!


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

Around 60.


----------



## pipermacbean (Jun 25, 2008)

I guesstimate I'm somewhere around the century and a half mark


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

JaKaAch said:


> 8
> 
> JKH


Show off!

MCS


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll need to get back to u on this one, I need to sit down and count.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

4 less than I had this morning...:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

100 more than I had yesterday


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

mugen910 said:


> I think that number is going to change soon.


Real funny....


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

kayaker said:


> Yeah, that goes for me too. And it's only getting worse. :bn


*Yeah, it's gonna be kinda hard to hide a 120 qt. cooler and/or Vinotemp!!!!*


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

About 1K (thanks to big smoke and cbid) split between my father in law and myself.


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

I have about 250 in my cabinet with 4 more boxes on the way. That will easily put me over 300+. It's not a slippery slope anymore, it's more like a sheet of ice!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

If I had to guess because I don't have an inventory. Actually screw guessing hold on a sec......

I have 123 boxes, no idea how the hell that happened???

Most of my boxes are 25 counts, I have a few 10s and a few 50s that prolly even each other out enough to count every box as 25. For the sake of this count I'd also drop 15% because some of my boxes are only partially full, but I'll add that 15% back because I have prolly 150 singles in my singles drawer plus another 50 in my home and work desk tops.

So roughly 3075.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2008)

At last count from two months ago 5400. Since then I have maxed out all my storage and I've got 11 x-large zip locks full from recent purchases. That count does not include my wife's cigars.

It's an illness I tell ya!:hn


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

running a little lean at about 225, back-up should be arriving in a couple of days from taboo and other places you can't mention


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

maybe around 100-150. NOT ENOUGH!!!!


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

probably in the 400-500 range if i had to guess


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

shadow said:


> at last count from two months ago 5400. Since then i have maxed out all my storage and i've got 11 x-large zip locks full from recent purchases. That count does not include my wife's cigars.
> 
> It's an illness i tell ya!:hn


holy crap

wow


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

34, and a brand new humi to put them in when it's had a few days to season.  (Right now they're in my tupperdor.)


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

give it a week and season it right my friend.

As for me: not enough... :tu


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Shadow said:


> At last count from two months ago 5400. Since then I have maxed out all my storage and I've got 11 x-large zip locks full from recent purchases. That count does not include my wife's cigars.


Damn...just when I thought Addiction wins again, Shadow comes through. Is this the most cigars in this thread so far? In CS in general?


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe 100-125 currently. Never really counted, lol.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

About 100


----------



## stirwood (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm at about 500-600. Gorilla math...smoke one buy ten.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have never counted but I would estimate that I have between 165 and 175 cigars spread between two humis at home and one at work.


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I just finished making a database so I can write comments on sticks I smoke. When I totaled the number field I was surprised to find I had over 250!! Being that I only smoke 2-3 a week I think I am set for a while.

Not that it will stop me from buying more!!


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

I have four humidors with a capicity of 500 total plus a coolerador...
Haven't counted in a while but best guess would be...400+


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

talk about a slippery slope.. I just realized I have more sticks in my tuperdor and en route then the capacity of my new humidor that isn't even done being seasoned.. 

thanks for not telling me to get a bigger humidor! :r I think 25 people did.. 

crap


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Are you KIDDING me??

No one should EVER answer that question - especially in a public forum!

Simple rules here - 

1 - If the wife asks...you say ""only a few - maybe 2 or 3 boxes at most""

2 - If a friend asks...you say ""maybe 4 - 5 boxes""

3 - If someone in CS Chat asks....you say ""I'm good - everything is full""

4 - when your best friend asks...you say ""we've got enough""

But NEVER, EVER keep a running count, inventory, or for G-d's sake, a computer DataBase of the cigars you own!!!! It will be used AGAINST you!!!

Now me, personally, I have around 75 or 100 empty cigar boxes - I got them for keeping small stuff in when I'm working in the garage - they never had cigars in 'em....I got 'em from the local store.....

:ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Last time I counted, it was around 400 million.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

3


had to enter more text or else I would get a message saying my message was too short.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

More than I need and yet not enough.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

About 40-45.
According to the wife, that may be enough for a while. I was just about to try to talk her into a Vinotemp when she said that. I guess it didn't help that I received 3 packages in one day, one being a 150ct humuidor. Fortunately I snuck the 4th past her on Saturday. Another should come today, but those are beads for the humidor.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Enough that my wife who HATES cigars stopped asking- even she was tired of trying to keep track :mn:ss


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm holding steady with probably around 100 cigars.. don't really have the money for more... one of these days I'm gonna hit up a coolerdor but until then... 100-150.


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

I just had my first (RyJ) about 2 months ago. Then on my Birthday (about a month ago) I had a couple. Now I have 30 and a humi on the way.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Haven't actually counted but I would guess that I have around 200 or so in the Vino.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

8 601(various)
4 PSP2
3 Padilla '68 Robustos
1 Juan Lopez #2
1 #9 Liga Privada
1 Cubao
1 San Cristobal Franciscan
2 Edmundos
1 Sig II
1 LA 100 Anos Belicoso
2 LA 1495 Belicoso
2 5 Vegas Miami Toro
2 5 Vegas A Toro
1 Coronado by LFD Corona Gorda
8 RP X-Out Liga 'C' Toro
1 Diablo Caliente
1 3 Siglos Gran Robusto
1 LFD Chisel Maduro
1 DPG CC Figurado

There! That looks like a nice stash all listed like that! :tu I used to have a big collection but I mainly smoke a pipe now so I just have a modest but nice selection.


----------



## BigAl_SC (Jun 10, 2008)

A botl laughed at me today when I told him both the 50 (that my wife sees) and the 300 (she has no idea) were full and now I putting the full boxes in a coolodor. So I counted and the 300 only holds 200+ so I guess 400.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 3
> 
> had to enter more text or else I would get a message saying my message was too short.


So what else did you enter ? :r:r:r:r :chk

The word count police ARE on duty!


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

The Humi with 1 single TS almost made me cry!:ss I've never seen anything so sad in my life! :r


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

tobii3 said:


> Are you KIDDING me??
> 
> No one should EVER answer that question - especially in a public forum!
> 
> ...


I Love it! It sound very familiar... My wife keeps asking where I get these empty boxes at :r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just added 40 more to my stash. Oops, make that 39:ss


----------



## caborocker (Jan 12, 2008)

600 or so in 4 different humidors. I just ordered the Tower of Power Humidor.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

79, to be exact :ss Although, after reading this thread, I'm not sure to be envious, or thankful


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

15 or 20 I would say :ss.

scottie


----------



## RRocket (Aug 17, 2008)

Is "not enough" an appropriate answer??


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

RRocket said:


> Is "not enough" an appropriate answer??


You never know what's going to happen after going to a herf


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

RRocket said:


> Is "not enough" an appropriate answer??


For the love of all that is holy, do NOT say this again! You will wish you hadn't utterred these words!:hn:hn:hn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> For the love of all that is holy, do NOT say this again! You will wish you hadn't utterred these words!:hn:hn:hn





Kwilkinson said:


> For the love of all that is holy, do NOT say this again! You will wish you hadn't utterred these words!:hn:hn:hn


:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I am no doubt well-blessed with cigars. I've got more than I need, that's for sure. :tu


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 3
> 
> had to enter more text or else I would get a message saying my message was too short.


Ya couldda spelled out "three."


----------



## Grumpy Dano (Jul 22, 2008)

13.....:tu, with 6 on the way

Damn that sounds unlucky as hell..I'll just go smoke one and we will call it 12


----------



## BD Strummer (Apr 17, 2008)

Somewhere in the 150 range. The number seems to get smaller every day.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> I think their is a time when one might have too many. Over the last couple of months I've shipped off 600 + cigars to the troops guys and my humi's still keep burping out cigars. I'm guessing these days I have around 1500. But that is 1500 cigars that I know I will smoke over the coming years. I've collected and salted away enough of the one's I love to smoke so that when the people who know best how I should live my life decide I should not smoke cigars anymore I will be still be able to torch one of my favorites and tell them all to go to hell!!


Add 50 more to the count, a box of La Aurora Cameroon Preferido Lancero's are enroute. :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Probably best not to think about it too much

:chk

_There will be time enough for counting when the smoking's done&#8230;You go to know when to roll them&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;._


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

> papajohn67: Over the last couple of months I've shipped off 600 + cigars to the troops guys





> papajohn67: I've collected and salted away enough of the one's I love to smoke so that when the people who know best how I should live my life decide I should not smoke cigars anymore I will be still be able to torch one of my favorites and tell them all to go to hell!!


How can you not like this guy?

All the best to you John.

I forgot to answer the question.

I figure if I have one in my hand and one I can offer you if you stop by I have more than enough.


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

I smoke about 40 a week so it's justified I have at least 800 stx stashed away


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

DKPRLP said:


> I smoke about *40 a week* so it's justified I have at least 800 stx stashed away


DAMN ! :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## ChINaMaN (Dec 24, 2007)

Too many and not enough.

Too many because if there's spare smokes in my humi, that means I'm not smoking fast enough. Smoking 1-5 a day and I have about 100-125 stashed away.

Not enough because you can always have more.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

ChINaMaN said:


> Too many and not enough.
> 
> Too many because if there's spare smokes in my humi, that means I'm not smoking fast enough. Smoking 1-5 a day and I have about 100-125 stashed away.
> 
> Not enough because you can always have more.


Assuming they are really cigars you want to smoke...more is not always better. I'd be interested how many people have gone :hn mad :hn on Cbid and find themselves with a pile of cigars that just do not interest them anymore.

If so and you can afford to do so may I suggest a fiver for the troops. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

If you ask my wife, far too many. If you ask me, far too few. The truth lies somewhere in between...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> If you ask my wife, far too many. If you ask me, far too few. The truth lies somewhere in between...


:tpd:

My wife's favorite line is "more than you could ever smoke in a lifetime."


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

Counting them, IMO, just takes away the pleasure and excitement of the "surprise" element of finding something new each and everyday.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

uptown_cigar said:


> Counting them, IMO, just takes away the pleasure and excitement of the "surprise" element of finding something new each and everyday.


That, and you can always (honstly) reply "I don't know how many cigars I have." :tu (or so Allan says...)


----------



## SmokinJoey (Aug 21, 2008)

42 to be correct! Newbie, don't forget! But I just got my 300stk Humi in Yesterday and I am waiting to season properly now until Sunday. 

THEN! 
THANK GOD FOR ONLINE CIGAR SHOPPING!

:bl THE PARTY BEGINS BOYS!!!!:bl
:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------

